# [Enemy territory] ¿Quienes somos los adictos del foro?

## Franco Gotusso

Visto que somos unos cuantos los que jugamos al ET, 

-¿Que nick usais y en que server soleis jugar?

Y aprovecho para preguntar:

-¿Que os pareceria quedar un dia toda la gente del foro para matarnos a tiros   :Razz:   ?

-Como ya se comento hace tiempo, si hay recursos, ¿Que os parecería hacer un clan?

PD. Se me olvido decirlo, yo juego como Wolf [Linux] [Es]

Salud!

----------

## artic

Mi nick es |NO| ArTiC ,suelo jugar de medic aunque si me aburro mucho y en el server lo permiten me pillo el panzer y hago agujeros,jeje suelo jugar en servers españoles y portugueses por aquello del ping.La idea de hacer un clan de gentozeros y matarnos todos a tiros me parece genial,destacarr q este juego de idsoftware es gratuito hay mucha gente q se piensa q es de pago y me parece el mejor en su genero por jugabilidad y todo eso,ademas basta emerger y jugar.

```

emerge enemy-territory

USES="-dedicated +opengl" (esto pa gustos quien quiera server q habilite la primera)

```

y la nueva prerelease para quien quiera probarla 

```

emerge enemy-territory-truecombat

```

Se puede usar el qstat para buscar mas server de los q aparecen en el listado,aunque es mas latoso.............

Salu2

----------

## TieferFeld

Sólo decir que justo justo emergí el et ayer tras leer el hilo abierto por Franco Goutusso... Pero como aún no había instalado los drivers de ati ni lo probé. Nunca jugué pero si me parece interesante me apunto...

El hecho es que en cuanto ayer vi que la gente jugaba ya se lo comenté a algún conocido, así que igual creo algún adicto más  :Very Happy: 

Voy a probarlo.

Saludos.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

 *artic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> y la nueva prerelease para quien quiera probarla 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Y no te olvide del fortress que salio hace un par de dias. http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=games-fps;name=enemy-territory-fortress

----------

## DevilKiller

Wenas

yo hace ya tiempo justo cuando salió lo probé pero la versión de windows, ahora mismo lo toy emergiendo ^_^ y así de paso pruebo los nuevos drivers de ati...  :Rolling Eyes:   me espero lo peor

Saludos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Por lo que comentan se trata de un 3D y lamentablemente donde puedo jugar no tengo nada de eso  :Sad: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Y ya lo he emergido... Y si funcionaran los drivers de ati (me cuelgan el cacharro) iría bien de gráficos, pero no oigo nada.

Todos los demás programas parecen sonar perfectamente... ¿Hay que configuar el sonido en algún sitio?? (En los menuses del juego vi el volumen, pero nada más).

Gracias, y si ATI lo permite, me uno.

P.D.: ¿Cuánto es un ping "normal", decente para jugar?

----------

## DevilKiller

Yo hace tiempo jugaba al counter y mi adsl lo más que daba era 90, pero siempre terminaba jugando en el rango de 90-150 que es suficiente para poder "jugar"...aunque el counter tiene un sistema para compensar el ping que calcula dónde debería dar tus disparos dependiendo de tu latencia y bla bla bla, en cambio otros juegos como el quake no lo tienen y además son mucho más rápidos que el counter por lo que el ping importa más aún. Supongo que éste será del estilo del quake ya que, sino me equivoco, tiene el motor del quake3. 

De todos modos, mejor será una respuesta de alguién que suela jugar al ET ya que yo ahora mismo lo estoy instalando ^_^

[Editado] Lo acabo de instalar ya por fin y el sonido me funciona perfectamente, no he tenido que  configurar nada. Tengo una tarjeta audigy 2 zx y uso el módulo alsa del kernel 2.6.10

----------

## Debcore

Lo del sonido, a mi para que me funcione tengo que hacer esto antes de jugar:

```
echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss

echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss 
```

Yo llevo dos dias jugando, y bueno, si se admiten paquetes (soy malisimo) me animo tambien a matar gentooza.

----------

## DevilKiller

umm, alguíen sabe cómo puedo cambiar la tecla para sacar la consola? es que ahora está en alt+4 y no es que sea muy cómodo...

otra duda es qué comando es elq ue te muestra los fps por pantalla, he probado cg_drawfps 1 y me dice que es un comando desconocido :S

[editado] ya funciona, estaría escribiendo mal el comando supongo :S

acias

----------

## Franco Gotusso

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> ¿Hay que configuar el sonido en algún sitio??
> 
> ¿Cuánto es un ping "normal", decente para jugar?

 

A mi durante un tiempo en el que tube dos tarjetas de sonido instaladas tampoco se oia, quite el modulo de una y todo volvio a  funcionar, quiza sea problemas de preferencia o algo asi, de todas formas prueba a cargar el juego desde una consola y mira a ver que te escupe del audio.

En cuanto al ping yo suelo tener entre 60-150 con una adsl 512/128.

 *DevilKiller wrote:*   

> umm, alguíen sabe cómo puedo cambiar la tecla para sacar la consola? es que ahora está en alt+4 y no es que sea muy cómodo... 

 

Pues no se a mi me sale con la tecla " ` ^ [ ", si no supongo que habra que jugar con los ficheros de configuracion y los bind.

PD. Se me olvido decirlo, yo juego como Wolf [Linux] [Es]

Salud!

----------

## TieferFeld

Haciendo lo que dice Debcore suena   :Confused:   Supongo que lo "automatizaré" y punto  :Razz: 

Gracias por lo de los pings, porque si quiero jugar con vosotros temía problemas, pues vivo lejos, jejeje, pero indagaré cuáles son los servidores que usáis. Al menos los más cercanos me dan pings del orden de 30, buena cosa entonces.

Hasta que ATI permita  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

Yo no me considero "adicto", solo he jugan en partyes dos o tres veces, pero me encanta.

 Desde casa mi ping es una mierda por lo que jugar se hace dificilisimo. Si al hecho de que mi linea es ADSL  (ping en el mejor de los casos de 80) le añades que tengo un server web, un server DNS, un server FTP y mil cosas mas que otros usuarios usan constantemente, el ping se pone en 2000  :Sad: , haciendo totalmente imposible jugar. Si algun dia jugais por la madrugada me apunto, ya que es el unico momento en el que la linea está mas descansada.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## zorth

hola.

yo juego cada 2 o 3 dias una ronda completa, los findes hasta 3 de 6 mapas cada una en los servidores [ N E X U S] 3 o en el nexus 4.

y jejeje, casi siempre suelo quedar de entre los 4 primeros cuando no, el primero... creo que soy un viciado sin precedentes  :Smile: 

sobre el sonido, si todo parece no tener logica, miraros los archivos de configuracion de vuestro ~.etwolf.

ahi esta todo, hasta el sonido.

a ver si nos vemos por el server nexus y nos cosemos a balazos, esta semana que voy de tarde, suelo jugar de madrugada, y las prox. 2 semanas, juego por la tarde.  :Smile: 

saludos y gracias por los nuevos mods, habra que probarlos   :Razz: 

----------

## artic

Lo de la tarjetas de sonido tiene solucion lo q hay q hacer es ir a tu al config de tu profile dentro del .etwolf(OJO) ,q por cierto es un archivo largo y cambiar el /dev/dsp por el de la tarjeta en cuestion,ademas si la tarjeta usa el modulo de sonido intel****** debes de :

```

echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss

echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss 

```

Lo del ping stolz la mayoria de usuarios tienen un ping bastante malo,yo con el modemcable lo tengo desde 20 en adelante ......... pero con el adsl lo tenia de 120,asi q habra de todo y si ves q te pulen usa un aimbot ...es broma .........

Salu2

----------

## RadikalQ3

¿Que es?,  ¿un juego estilo Counter Strike?

Huff... a mi me ha costado mas desintoxicarme del Counter Strike que de los porros!... me he tirado casi 3 años jugando a todas horas al jodido Counter... no se si probarlo, a ver si voy a recaer de nuevo... jejeje

----------

## artic

Digamos q es un juego basado en la 2 guerra mundial entre 2 bandos aliados y nazis (eje) ,es como una continuacion del return castle wolfenstein en multiplayer pero mejorado,creo q lo mejor seria probarlo,vale mas una imagen q mil palabras.

Salu2

----------

## RadikalQ3

Jejej caso prefiero que no me guste, o que me casque todo si intento meter los nuevos drivers de ati...

Creo que soy un 'Juególico'..  :Smile:  osea como los alcoholicos, pero con los juegos tipo Counter Strike  :Smile: 

----------

## German3D

perdon por la pregunta ... pero que juego es Enemy territory ? Lo busco y me sale el wolfstein es un mod o algo ? 

Yo jugaria si consiguiese que los juegos me rulen xDD esta noche pruebo con este aver si tengo suerte

54|u2

----------

## artic

El primer juego fue Return castle wolfenstein ,juego q me gusto muchisimo este a su vez incorporaba un multiplayer ,a raiz de aqui los chicos de idsoft viendo q sus servers se abarrotaban de gente,hicieron una mejora del multiplayer q es donde surge enemy-territory y ademas gratuito,en enemy territory podemos jugar los mapas del multiplayer del rctw como el de beach (algo asi como normandia decir q el medal of honor taba bien ese mapa) ,ademas de incorporar mapas nuevos como goldrush,oasis,etc... q son muy jugables.

Tb mencionar q el rctw dispone de motor grafico en linux y va de lujo ,no nos olvidemos la contribucion q hace esta gente a linux aportandonos juegos de excelente calidad,siento no decir lo mismo de otras y sin esperas.

German para jugar necesitas aceleracion 3d ,soporte gl,si tienes una nvidia esta mamado ,si tienes ati pues simplemente resignate en linux manda nvidia creo q eso no es discutible ademas de q sus drivers trabajan a un rendimiento maximo y sus experiencia en linux saca mucha ventaja a la competencia,yo juego al doom3 con todos los filtros metidos y maxima resolucion sin pestañeos.

Asi q postea tu problema .........................

Salu2

----------

## German3D

Muchas gracias artic por tu comentario-respuesta , en cuanto lelge a casa pongo "emerge enemy-territory" y que sea lo que dios quiera xD

No necesito el rtcw ese no ?

----------

## Stolz

 *artic wrote:*   

> El primer juego fue Return castle wolfenstein ... 

 

Bueno, en realidad el primero fue  Wolfenstein 3D. Fue el pedecesor de Doom (Doom I) y muchos lo consideran el primer juego 3D. ¿alguien lo recuerda? 

http://www.3drealms.com/wolf3d/

http://images.google.es/images?svnum=100&hl=es&lr=&q=wolfenstein+3d

Me acuerdo que por esa epoca (¿1993?) hacia la ventana del juego extremadamente pequeña para que fuese fluido en mi 486 xD

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Sertinell

No, no lo necesitas  :Wink: 

Saludos

P.D: Con esto de qe ya funciona el Opengl en ATI (aunqe sea a malas penas) voy a tener qe reorganizar mis particiones y darle mas espacio a /opt ...

----------

## Büldden

 *Quote:*   

> Bueno, en realidad el primero fue Wolfenstein 3D. Fue el pedecesor de Doom (Doom I) y muchos lo consideran el primer juego 3D. ¿alguien lo recuerda? 

 

Que pocas viciadas las mias al Wolfenstein 3D, me lo pase mil veces, fue el juego con el que probe mi 486, y con pantalla a color, fue un juego que realmente marco epoca. luego cuando esperaba para conseguir un modulo de memoria para poder jugar al doom2 le bajaba el contraste y el brillo a la pantalla para simular el ambiente tetrico del doom2 (que flipadas las mias) xD

a ve si consigo hacer que el enemy territory me funcione correctamente!![/quote]

----------

## artic

German espero q tu ati te deje disfrutar ..... suerte   :Laughing:  lo del rtcw es para quien tiene el juego de return castle wolfenstein y quiere jugar en linux,es otra historia distinta,pero uno  y otro guardan mucho parecido(stolz pero no demasiado con el wolfenstein 3d XD mejoraron sensiblemente),jeje era la caña  .

Salu2

----------

## German3D

No no artic xDDD en el pc de linux tengo una gf fx 5500 xD 

Por cierto aqui va el mensaje :

```
ET 2.56 linux-i386 Sep 10 2003

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/german/.etwolf/etmain

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak1.pk3 (10 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (4 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------

3739 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

Bypassing CD checks

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 4: 800 600

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Couldn't get a visual

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)

Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Couldn't get a visual

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

```

  :Sad:  Es que estoy destinado a que ningun juego me funcione en linux ???

Por cierto uso Xorg no Xfree = es necesario el Xfree :S

----------

## Ferdy

No tienes GLX cargado... así es muy complicado que te vaya nada de 'gráficos' bien.

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## German3D

```
Section "Module"

#       Load  "v4l"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

EndSection

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Büldden

prueba a lanzar las glxgears, con esa tarjeta tienen q ir las ruedas a toda leche.   :Wink: 

----------

## German3D

 *Büldden wrote:*   

> prueba a lanzar las glxgears, con esa tarjeta tienen q ir las ruedas a toda leche.  

 

Si abrir se abren y van "bien" unos 2000 FPS osea que el glx si lo debo tener cargado debe ser otra cosa mariposa xD

----------

## Stolz

German3D, es raro el error. Parece que falta GLX auqnue las lineas de xorg.conf parecen correctas.

Fijate, esto es lo que me sale a mi:

```
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 1024x768

Using 4/4/4 Color bits, 24 depth, 0 stencil display.

GL_RENDERER: GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE/AGP/SSE2

Initializing OpenGL extensions

...using GL_S3_s3tc

...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_env_add

...using GL_ARB_multitexture

...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array

...ignoring GL_NV_fog_distance

XF86 Gamma extension initialized
```

y esto es lo que te sale a ti en el mismo lugar 

```
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

...
```

No te está detectando ninguna de las extensiones OpenGL.

Lo unico que se me ocurre es que hagas lo siguiente para asegurarte que tienes bien instalado el soporte openGL

```
# USE="opengl" emerge -UDav --newuse world

```

Tambien puedes intentar con

```
# opengl-update nvidia  
```

Ademas te aparece el error 

```
Couldn't get a visual

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3) 
```

Eso de que no puede establecer el modo ¿se referirá a la resolucion? Tal vez generando un modeline para cada resolucion se solucione. En concreto se te está intentando iniciar el juego para 640x480 ya que te dice 

```
XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480
```

 Asegurate de que tienes modeline para esa resolucion, o cambia el archivo de configuración para que use otra resolucion en la que si tengas modeline.

Por lo visto es un error bastante común, seguroi que en google tienes la solucion:

http://www.google.es/search?num=100&hl=es&q=%22WARNING%3A+could+not+set+the+given+mode%283%29+%22&btnG=B%C3%BAsqueda&meta=

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## German3D

Hola esto es lo que me escupe  :Sad: 

```
linux ~ # USE="opengl" emerge -UDav --newuse world

*** Warning: --upgradeonly is a deprecated option in portage-2.0.51-r3

***          and will likely be removed in a future version.

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'media-libs/imlib2-1.2.0.20041208' not specified:

!!!            None

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2903, in ?

    if not mydepgraph.xcreate(myaction):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1351, in xcreate

    if not self.create(myk,myuse=binpkguseflags):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 983, in create

    if not self.select_dep("/",mydep["/"],myparent=mp,myuse=myuse):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1250, in select_dep

    if not self.create(myk,myparent,myuse=binpkguseflags):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 918, in create

    iuses=string.split(portage.portdb.aux_get(mykey, ["IUSE"])[0])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5022, in aux_get

    raise KeyError, "'%(cpv)s' at %(path)s" % {"cpv":mycpv,"path":myebuild}

KeyError: "'media-libs/imlib2-1.2.0.20041208' at None"

```

Quiero jugaaaaaaaaar

----------

## Stolz

Yo creo que tienes tu Gentoo "roto", no es normal la cantidad de erores que tienes, no solo en los juegos. Tal vez una mala instalacion, un apagado incorrecto del ordenador o algo. Si hasta el emerge te falla ya no se que mas se puede hacer  :Sad:  .

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## German3D

Si el emerge me va de fabula ! solo me dio error al poner eso :S ... Ya te digo me va todo fenomeno menos los juegos ... Y la verdad es que da rabia por que es un paso muy importante para dejar XP de lado

----------

## Sertinell

Creo qedeberias añadir el opengl atu make.conf ademas de no lanzar el portage con -U se debe usar -u.  :Wink:  -U esta "Deprecated"

----------

## German3D

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> Creo qedeberias añadir el opengl atu make.conf ademas de no lanzar el portage con -U se debe usar -u.  -U esta "Deprecated"

 

Podrias postear tu linea de opengl ? o alguno que la tenga par ano liarla   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Stolz

 *German3D wrote:*   

>  *Sertinell wrote:*   Creo qedeberias añadir el opengl atu make.conf ademas de no lanzar el portage con -U se debe usar -u.  -U esta "Deprecated" 
> 
> Podrias postear tu linea de opengl ? o alguno que la tenga par ano liarla  

 

Precisamente el comando que te he indicado hace lo mismo que esa modificacion. Si el comando falla, la modificación tambien.

En cualquier caso, se refiere a editar /etc/make.conf y en la linea que ponga

USE=" bla bla bla ...."

la dejas asi

USE=" bla bla bla .... opengl"

Una duda para los ams expertos. Cada vez que intento entrar en un apartida, el servidor empieza a enviarme cantidad de mapas y extras que no tengo. Cuando acaba puedo jugar. El probelma es que si entro en otra partida, de otro servidor, vuelve a intentar bajarse otra vez los mismos ficheros, cuando he comprobado y recomprobado que ya estan en ~/.etwolf/etmain y en ~/.etwolf/etpro

¿Alguien sabe por que pasa esto? es un colazo tener que najar 15MB cada vez que quiero jugar a algo.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Stolz

 *German3D wrote:*   

>  *Sertinell wrote:*   Creo qedeberias añadir el opengl atu make.conf ademas de no lanzar el portage con -U se debe usar -u.  -U esta "Deprecated" 
> 
> Podrias postear tu linea de opengl ? o alguno que la tenga par ano liarla  

 

Precisamente el comando que te he indicado hace lo mismo que esa modificacion. Si el comando falla, la modificación tambien.

En cualquier caso, se refiere a editar /etc/make.conf y en la linea que ponga

USE=" bla bla bla ...."

la dejas asi

USE=" bla bla bla .... opengl"

(si no la tenias ya, no es de extrañar que no te valla ningun juego  :Wink: )

Una duda para los mas expertos. Cada vez que intento entrar en un apartida, el servidor empieza a enviarme cantidad de mapas y extras que no tengo. Cuando acaba puedo jugar. El probelma es que si entro en otra partida, de otro servidor, vuelve a intentar bajarse otra vez los mismos ficheros, cuando he comprobado y recomprobado que ya estan en ~/.etwolf/etmain y en ~/.etwolf/etpro

¿Alguien sabe por que pasa esto? es un coñazo tener que bajar 15MB cada vez que quiero jugar a algo.

Ademas, he "emergido" enemy-territory-etpro-3.1.0 pero  igualmente, cada vez que entro a un server con esta version, emprieza de nuevo a bajarse el fichero etpro-3_1_0.pk3 entonces pregunto

 ¿para que sirve "emerger" enemy-territory-etpro?

¿cual es la diferencia entre 

~/.etwolf/etmain y /opt/enemy-territory/etmain/

y entre~/.etwolf/etpro y  /opt/enemy-territory/etpro ?

¿debo de guardar los mapas en /opt en vez de en ~?

¿hago algo mal? :Embarassed: 

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## German3D

nop nop eso tampoco debe ser   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
USE="-* 3dnow 3dnowex acpi acpi4linux amd arts avi bzip2 bzlib cdr cdrom \

     chroot codecs divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 extensions fb ftp \

     gcc-libffi gimp gmail gtk gtk2 hardened jabber java jpeg jpeg2k kde \

     lm_sensors mad mjpeg mmx2 mp3 mpeg mplayer msn n32 ncurses nls nvidia \

     oggvorbis opengl openssh opera oss png qt quicktime samba spell ssl \

     svga tga tiff truetype truetype-fonts usb videos X xdiv xine xml xml2 \

     xmms xvid"

```

Ya lo tenia puesto :S

----------

## Stolz

¿y has probado a generar modelines para 800x600 como dije antes? 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## German3D

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> ¿y has probado a generar modelines para 800x600 como dije antes? 
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz

 

Como se general ? probe con xorgcnf o algo asi pero al dar a guardar me da error ... alguna forma por editor de texto ?

Estube indagando un poco y mirar lo que ocurre ahora al hacer glxgears:

```
german@linux ~ $ glxgears

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.

```

O_O Esto empieza a ser desesperante , de verdad lo digo . Segui el How To del foro de nvidia no una ni dos sino 3!!! veces para poner de nuevo los nvidia ... y el caso es que parece que estan bien por que al iniciar me sale el logo de nvidia ademas las transparencias me van rapidas con el transet ...

En fin ... al final paso de juegos y lo dejo solo para el emule  y mira que no me gustaria dejarlo   :Crying or Very sad: 

54|u2 y voi a seguir indagando

----------

## artic

Stolz te descarga los mapas de nuevo por q av varian su nombre aunque se refiera al mismo mapa,ademas de descargarte todos los plugins q ellos consideran necesareos para entrar en su server.A mi lo de los mapas no me pasa,yo he visto el directorio y tengo el mismo mapa con diferentes nombres eso si con el mismo nombre nunca se lo vuelve a descargar  ....... no te olvides q la mayoria de los servers son bastante anarquicos y no se rigen por las configuraciones estandar.

German no es por gafar pero me parece q tu gentoo ta petao o has echo alguna las de cain con las configuraciones,con xorg los juegos van perfectamente,las transparencias (ya le gustarian a los de xfree) la 5500 a mi me daba 2.600.000 fps creo ............. asi q tienes un problema con el gl o eso parece,como tienes tu kernel configurado tendras activado algo indebido en grafica .........  dri o algo de eso ...... si el glxgears no va es q el gl es inexistente,pero me sigue pareciendo q tu gentoo esta asi asi...........

Salu2

----------

## German3D

Dios  :Sad:  solo de pensar poner gentoo desde 0 se me ponen los pelos de punta ... con todo lo que pelee para configurar todo , sonido , SAI , xorg ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mirar este mensaje 

```
 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.
```

mmm como se updatea eso ? tambien con etc-update ? bua por mis guevix que yo configuro esto para que rulen juegos ¬¬

----------

## Debcore

Por cierto, teneis alguna lista de servidores publicos españoles??

----------

## artic

German pues escribiendo en la consola:

```

etc-update

```

eso si, solo como root ,digamos q es un script para actualizar ficheros de configuracion (/etc)

ten cuidado con esto en cosas como actualizar un /etc/fstab o cosas del estilo pq al = no arrankas.

Salu2

----------

## German3D

xDDDDDD Buenos os escribo desde WINXP en otro pc por que no me arrancan las X ... solo modo consola ¬¬

En fin aver si me hago con ello por que se monto la de dios por lo visto ...

nos vemos pronto ( eso espero !! )

EDIT : Debajo de mi nick pone Aprentice ... alguna opcion para que me vuelva a poner n00b ?

----------

## artic

Lo q ponga debajo no vale de nada,lo q uno sabe es lo q uno tiene.... espero q soluciones pronto tus problemas xp es odioso y desesperante.

Salu2

----------

## zorth

hola.

artic no te pases con xP que es el mejor s.o. del mundo   :Very Happy: 

MODO CINICO OFF....

me voy a jugar a las 16.00 horas a un servidor de 

[ N E X U S ] 

si hay gente en el nexus 3, pues ahi, si no, en el nexus 4

ya sabeis, a partir de las 16:00 si alguien lee esto y le hace unos tiritos, ahi nos vemos las caras  :Smile: 

saludos.

----------

## German3D

eeeeeeeeeee xD ya me va el juego !!!! Prepararos por que ste finde ... MUAHAHAHA MUAHAHA!  :Wink: 

----------

## FGA

¿Alguien de aquí con un AMD64 ha conseguido hacerlo funcionar?

Cuando lo arranco y lo configuro, si activo punkbuster se me bloquea totalmente el juego y tengo que matarlo desde consola  :Sad:  El amd64 este me está matando en el tema de juegos

Y aún así, ¿cómo se juega? cuando lo tenía funcionado en modo 32bit lo pude poner sin problemas, pero no entendía las reglas del juego, ¿algún manual por ahí que te lo explique?

Ahora que ya he jubilado la vieja TNT2...VICIOOOO xD

----------

## Stolz

Yo tengo A64 y me va de PM, tanto con mi actual chipset NF3 como con el anterior KT880Pro.

Tal vez tengas que actualizar punkbuster, para ello ve a la web oficial (no la recuerdo), bajate el archivo pbweb.x86 y copialo en /opt/enemy-territory/pb/

Luego le das permisos de ejcucion y lo ejecutas, deberia de bajarse todas las actualizacuiones (tarda bastante)

Sobre guias o manuales, ¿que mejor que el oficial?, se encuentran en /opt/enemy-territory/Docs

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## FGA

Muchas gracias, lo de punkbuster lo he solucionado activandolo en la lista de servidores, en lugar de seleccionandolo cuando vas a crear un "profile".

No sabía que también instalaba un manual, fallo mío. Me lo leere cuando tenga la cabeza más despejada, que está en inglés y son cerca de las seis de la mañana. Que malo es el insomnio, jeje.

----------

## German3D

Joe a mi me paso = ... puse el juego y me sali por ke no mate a ni uno O_O Es jodido esto no ? Comparandolo con otros juegos como CoD ... Sera pillarlo el truko pero que sepais de antemano que sere vuestro sparring varias semanas xDDDDDDD

Ahora unas preguntitas ( tengo una enfermedad que me hace querer aprender demasiado rapido ... ) xD

Que es punkbruster ? A mi no me dejaba entrar a ningun juego y me dijo quieres activarlo para poder jugar ? le di a si y entre pero que es ? 

Y otra mas , alguna forma de ver los FPS que da el juego ? 

54|u2 ! y aver si quedamos este finde hombre  :Smile: 

----------

## Debcore

Pues el punkbuster al tenerlo activado evita que puedeas "hacer cheats" o usar programas de esos para apuntar automaticamente. Creo que la mayoria de servidores requieren que lo tengas activado.

Para ver los FPS:

```
cg_drawFPS 1
```

Una pregunta sobre binds a ver si alguien sabe decirme. Me he hecho un autoexec.cfg para tener ahi mi configuracion de teclas y hacerme algun script y tal. El caso es que quiero saltar dandole a la rueda del raton hacia arriba, pero no hay manera:

Pongo:

```
bind MWHEELUP "+moveup"
```

... pero no hace nada.   :Confused: 

----------

## artic

Punkbuster es un anticheats q funciona como el culo,se come la mayoria de ainbots y demas parafernarias,av si te fijas cuando uses el ultimo etpro si escribes /cheaters en la consola te aparece el so operativo de los contrincantes y si estan limpios ,esto no vale de mucho pero se pillan algunos q otros ........... la mayoria de los servidores lo usan.

Salu2

----------

## Gelo375

me he bajado el juego y me funcionaaaaaa!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   pero es que no se entiende nada....  tiene bastante lag.....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   sera mi conexion y cual es el objetivo ? coger todas las banderas o algo asi? 

un saludo !bye!

----------

## artic

No el objetivo es destruir o defender los objetivos q te ponen en el mapa segun el bando q seas,si eres aliado en la playa tendras q volar los cañones,o los depositos de combustible en otro mapa,o robar el oro del banco ,.......etc....

Salu2

----------

